# my bearded dragon



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

hi i have a bearded dragon he is about a year and a half old just want to see if my setup is ok i have a 100 watt bulb for basking uv light and a water fall 3 ft tank substrate is stuff that was recomended by the fella in cold blooded in rainham kinda look like rabbit droppins lol and im using a thermostat that has a maximum heat out put of 92 degree faren heit i have it at that heat during the day and lower it to 75 wen i go to bed is this ok and could anyone advise me on how often i should change the uv bulb 

thanks in advance for any help

lino wow that a new one i got this rabbit dropping stuff from me pet shop fella has had lizard for years its called repti- turf advanced vivarium substrate


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

UV bulbs tend to last about 6 months. They will will still give out light though but no UV will be coming out. Other than that it sounds fine, apart from the 'rabbit dropping' substrate lol, not sure about that one, most people on her use lino, tiles, kitchen towel or sand.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

bananaman said:


> hi i have a bearded dragon he is about a year and a half old just want to see if my setup is ok i have a 100 watt bulb for basking uv light and a *water fall* 3 ft tank substrate is stuff that was recomended by the fella in cold blooded in rainham kinda look like rabbit droppins lol and im using a thermostat that has a maximum heat out put of 92 degree faren heit i have it at that heat during the day and lower it to 75 wen i go to bed is this ok and could anyone advise me on how often i should change the uv bulb
> 
> thanks in advance for any help
> 
> lino wow that a new one i got this rabbit dropping stuff from me pet shop fella has had lizard for years its called repti- turf advanced vivarium substrate


you dont have a waterfall in there do you?


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> you dont have a waterfall in there do you?


yeah its one of them exo terra things


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

bananaman said:


> yeah its one of them exo terra things


Not good!

Beardies can develop respiritory problems if exposed to high humidity. They are naturally dessert creatures and live in very arid environments.

Waterfalls are designed for rainforest types.

I would advise you to take it out!


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

ok here is a picture of the setup if you think i should take the waterfall out i will as im a newbie lol do u think i should replace it with anything


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Its difficult to tell from the pic, but yes, take the waterfall out, the water bowl is ok.

nice beardie btw : victory:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

For reference- this is my beardies viv


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

ok thanks ill get it out it came with it was given it by a freind who no longer wanted it thanks very much for the advice
and thanks for the beardie comment i want ot to be perfect if i can its an amazing creature with a great character bit snnappy but i think thats cos last owner never handled it


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

could be.

good luck, I'm sure you'll have many happy dragony years ahead of you.

and if you have any problems, there are lots of experts on here who are glad to help :no1:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Your temps are way to low at 92, how are you measuring the temps? Wheres the thermometer placed?


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

well the thermostat goes upto 92 but the temp gauge reads 100 its a exo-terra stick on thing i cant find a thermo stat that goes higher


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

they dont go higher, it gets hotter and hotter in the viv cos that bulb stays on for hours, i went to that place in rainham, did the guy tell you to put a waterfall in? he told me i should use a red bulb as a basking spot light, which is retarded as lizards cant see red light so how would he find it? lol


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

lol na the waterfall came with it so ive now taken it out so do ya think im fine with the thermostat want to make sure me lizard is comfortable he a fast lil git im watching him bouncing up and down viv trying to find a cricket nthats making noise lol


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Wheres your probe placed for the thermostat?
The "dial" thermometers are crap and can be 10 degrees of more out, get a digital one.


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

probe is placed near the bottom in the middle of the tank or dhould it be nearer the hot end of the viv i have a photo up think u can just make it uot its on the first page thanks for all this help btw everybody has been very kind


----------



## Skie (Mar 12, 2008)

the thermostat probe should be in the cool end and the thermostat set to around 80-85F. Thus the beardie will always have somewhere to cool down if it gets a bit warm. The warm end should be around 90-95F and basking spot should be around 110F. I would ditch the analogue themometer in favour of an in/out digital thermometer that will be able to measure the temps at both ends of your viv with relative accuracy.

I would also consider moving your uv tube down a little, UVB doesn't tend to travel very far. 8-12 inches from the basking spot should be good : victory:

Other than that, nice set up and good job for removing the waterfall. lovely beardie as well


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

thankyou very much


----------



## Skie (Mar 12, 2008)

you're very welcome eace:


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

one more thing how do i get all them temps in one viv im finding it very hard sorry to be a bother lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

the basking temp will be controlled by the wattage of bulb you use coupled with the distance from the beardies basking point where he sits to the bulb.

cool end is controlle dby the stat, having the probe in the cool end and set to 82-85 f.. the dimmerstat will dimm the bulb if the cool end reaches near the set temp.

itsa all you have to worry about.

raise the basking area closer to the bulb to get 105-115f, you will need a digital thermometer to measure this with any accuracy.

your uv tube can also be lowered a little.


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks lowered the uv bulb and moved the thermo probe shall i lower that temp to say 70 or 65 of a night at all or just leave it at 85 all the time


----------



## Skie (Mar 12, 2008)

you shouldn't have the lights on over night, and seeing as your temps are governed by the lights, you won't need to adjust your stat at night as you lights won't be on 

It is important to allow your night time temps to fall to around 65-70F. If your temps are dropping below this at night, then you can have a heat mat with a stat as well. If you do do this, make sure the heat mat is on the back of the viv so that your beardie can't lie on it.

i think thats all :2thumb:


----------



## bananaman (Apr 16, 2008)

i have another question after lowering the uv tube a little he keeps trying to jump at it lol is he trying to say summin ir is it just a silly thing beardies do lol


----------

